# Deactivated



## Luigi1892 (Dec 17, 2017)

I got deactivated from Lyft because of low ratings, they sent me an email saying that the decision was final, I was wondering if I create a new account and upload my information again next year it will work ? I asked them to remove my drivers license and all my personal information from their system and have my account closed , I mean either way they can't keep all your information forever, I wanted know if anybody that got deactivated tried this?, Since it works for people getting free rides with coupons and all they do is create a new email Everytime.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

How low was your rating and for how long? Once you’re deactivated you are done with lyft. Creating a new account will not help.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

This is your introduction to the forum? This is what you choose as your first post? And you obviously weren't bothered with low ratings as you ignored all the threads on UP about the dangers of low ratings. And NOW you ask for advice?

Beat it.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

What's wrong with Uber? Are you deactivated from them also? If so, consider doing Amazon/Flex or some other gig.


----------



## Uber_Jay2 (Dec 17, 2017)

As asked before what was your overall rating, how long have you been with Lyft, and why not Uber?


----------



## Luigi1892 (Dec 17, 2017)

I was only on Lyft for 3-4 weeks rating was 4.3, I was not with uber because I didn't want to interfere with the other app, I have created an account with Uber but in a Atlanta here Lyft pays you more and there is way more tips than Uber for some reason, I have tried Amazon flex but it seems they are not recruiting, they said they will send me an email when a position becomes available


----------



## Uber_Jay2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Luigi1892 said:


> I was only on Lyft for 3-4 weeks rating was 4.3, I was not with uber because I didn't want to interfere with the other app, I have created an account with Uber but in a Atlanta here Lyft pays you more and there is way more tips than Uber for some reason, I have tried Amazon flex but it seems they are not recruiting, they said they will send me an email when a position becomes available


Understandable when you begin it's best to do one app until you get the hang of it. Every market is different. I can only talk about to markets I driven in and drive in now. I don't know much about ATL


----------



## Luigi1892 (Dec 17, 2017)

Thanks for the reply but is there anyway to get back to Lyft, it seems that uber will let you take a class and you could get back to it.


----------



## Uber_Jay2 (Dec 17, 2017)

I find it better if you can call them if you wish inbox me and I'll give you my number so you can call them. I know it's hard to contact them with being suspended. Let me know


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Luigi1892 said:


> Thanks for the reply but is there anyway to get back to Lyft, it seems that uber will let you take a class and you could get back to it.


I don't think you're going to get back. And even if you do, if they ever find out that you were deactivated once and got reactivated in some devious way, they'll cut you off again -- for lying, if nothing else. You're done -- time to move on.


----------



## Uber_Jay2 (Dec 17, 2017)

JimKE said:


> I don't think you're going to get back. And even if you do, if they ever find out that you were deactivated once and got reactivated in some devious way, they'll cut you off again -- for lying, if nothing else. You're done -- time to move on.


You never know. I always say try the worst they can say is no


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Luigi1892 said:


> I was only on Lyft for 3-4 weeks rating was 4.3, I was not with uber because I didn't want to interfere with the other app, I have created an account with Uber but in a Atlanta here Lyft pays you more and there is way more tips than Uber for some reason, I have tried Amazon flex but it seems they are not recruiting, they said they will send me an email when a position becomes available


How did you manage to get a 4.3 rating?


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

Go to the local hub in person. If unsuccessful move on with life. There is a non zero chance they will randomly invite you back. If you attempt any sort of fraud there is a 100% chance you'll be caught and permanently deactivated. They did a background check, have your Vin, insurance and registration. If you think you can create a duplicate account undetected, I believe the appropriate response would be to direct you to your mental health facility.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Hub ppl can't help him with that sort of hard stop HR policy. They can do ratings and deactivation for minor things like fines etc. That's HQ perogative to reactivate.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> Hub ppl can't help him with that sort of hard stop HR policy. They can do ratings and deactivation for minor things like fines etc. That's HQ perogative to reactivate.


Understood, but that new they might be able to look at details of ratings and assist in the process.


----------



## Uber_Jay2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Like I said contacting support via phone can look further into it. And forward to the team that deactivated him. Like I said the worst they can say is no. Then again I don't know how in a month your rating is that low?


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

We are talking about Lyft riders. 1 star for country music on a half mile trip. Could be a poor choice in neighborhoods.


----------



## Uber_Jay2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Coolrider101nk said:


> We are talking about Lyft riders. 1 star for country music on a half mile trip. Could be a poor choice in neighborhoods.


Well he hasn't said much but the question so we shall see if it was country music or missing turns


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Everyone's rating is measured in relation to their market.

Atlanta, eh? You're not this guy, are you? Turns out he was working for Lyft before going to Uber...


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Lyfted13 said:


> How did you manage to get a 4.3 rating?


College Snowflakes?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Luigi1892 said:


> I asked them to remove my drivers license and all my personal information from their system and have my account closed , I mean either way they can't keep all your information forever, I wanted know if anybody that got deactivated tried this?, Since it works for people getting free rides with coupons and all they do is create a new email Everytime.


If you think they are going to comply with your request and delete all your info (on a driver they deactivated!), you are living in a dream world. They will keep that info as long as the law allows them to keep it.

You're wasting your time and energy. Do something productive.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

It's not hard. Lyft pax are delicate and of the pink unicorn vintage. This makes them overly entitled and especially vindictive in their attitudes towards Lyft drivers.

I used to blame them. But it took me a while to see their obnoxious attitudes aren't really their fault. It's how Lyft has conditioned their expectations to be whenever they set foot in a vehicle with a Lyft trade dressing. Over 99% of the pink unicorns I had the misfortune to meet expected basic amenities like free water & tissue. And more than a few expected me to be an ENTERTAINING driver for their trip. 

It's a good thing I'm such a great listener. Asked a few tactful, semi personal questions and let THEM do all the talking so they felt special. Played nuetral music (Iheart 70s 80s 90s) and piano bar/relaxation background music (jazz, big band, classical, swing etc) that they wouldn't expect. Never had any ratings under 5stars with those rides.

It's always the minority few--about a score or so in my experience-- who sack your ratings and ruin your day. These are typically the pink unicorns who are:

1. pax that want you to get a speeding ticket because they lack time and risk management skills. These are usually the pax that want you to speed during rush hour, to the airport, or make it to happy hour/club before cover kicks in.

2. Buzzed, drunk, verbally abrasive, and/or chemically impaired pax

3. Cheap pax looking to get a free ride by lying about the driver and their trip experience

4. DACA aliens who get offended at you since you don't speak their language

5. Hyper sensitive, self entitled, SJW, femi-Nazi, & GLTQs types who get instant victimization triggered because the clouds are still white AND you made the mistake of politely greeting them upon their entering YOUR vehicle.

6. Alpha pax who are also back seat drivers and insist on dictating the nav route. Then get mad at you when they arrive late because of their E Coli, non existent nav skilks. And then 1 star you for all the trouble.

7. Pax who have never held a driver license, but believe it's their civic duty to report you to CS for every imagined traffic violation you made in their trip. Or need to comment on how "dirty" your car is (especially when proof of this lie exists from other pax on line ride saying/rating you exact opposite).

8 . Creepy silent types that wait until the end of the trip to 1 star you.

9. Pax who expect you to take their shedding, aromatic, fishy smelling "service dog". And get mad when you try to tactfully crack the windows...

10. Pax who are simply @$$holes by nature. You can always spot these because they're the ones who typically slam your doors getting in/out of the vehicle. And the ones most likely to leave trash in your vehicle.

List much longer based on my experience in SF. OP may have had the misfortune to meet all of these for the first 100 rated rides....



Luigi1892 said:


> I got deactivated from Lyft because of low ratings, they sent me an email saying that the decision was final, I was wondering if I create a new account and upload my information again next year it will work ? I asked them to remove my drivers license and all my personal information from their system and have my account closed , I mean either way they can't keep all your information forever, I wanted know if anybody that got deactivated tried this?, Since it works for people getting free rides with coupons and all they do is create a new email Everytime.


Hey OP, see if this link helps out
http://hyrecar.com/blog/uber-deactivated/


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Luigi1892 said:


> I was only on Lyft for 3-4 weeks rating was 4.3, I was not with uber because I didn't want to interfere with the other app, I have created an account with Uber but in a Atlanta here Lyft pays you more and there is way more tips than Uber for some reason, I have tried Amazon flex but it seems they are not recruiting, they said they will send me an email when a position becomes available


3-4 weeks. ? Maybe you got some safety complaints also.


----------



## Luigi1892 (Dec 17, 2017)

There was no safety issues no red lights no turns, just random people that would rate badly on their state of mind and bad days, like stated above,I did like 200 trips in that month, insurance, registration ? I could flip the car and insurance by tomorrow, it made me some good money about 4gs in that month so all I need is the drivers license which of course if I move out of state it would work, since I didn't pay 3k in tickets and they still gave me a Georgia license . Lyft even named me by my email Mike salcido when my name on the dl is completely different and they had me on the account as that name, even with Uber Today this lady e mailed or call them because my door wouldn't open from the inside, when the previous passenger might off slammed it and the hub must of came off, she gave 1 star and reported me to uber. Thanks uberjay I might contact you soon.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Luigi1892 said:


> I got deactivated from Lyft because of low ratings, they sent me an email saying that the decision was final, I was wondering if I create a new account and upload my information again next year it will work ? I asked them to remove my drivers license and all my personal information from their system and have my account closed , I mean either way they can't keep all your information forever, I wanted know if anybody that got deactivated tried this?, Since it works for people getting free rides with coupons and all they do is create a new email Everytime.


Usually you get a fair warnings to straighten up, but if that don't work, then Lyft assumes you have a learning problem.



Lyfted13 said:


> How did you manage to get a 4.3 rating?


I met an Uber driver at the airport, with a consistent low rating. He already took the course to get reactivated, and his rating was too low to survive much longer.

Problem I seen with him was: from out of state with no knowledge of local streets, and might hate classes of people that uses Uber.

I haven't seen him since that night though. This driver I have construed to have a learning problem.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Lyfted13 said:


> How did you manage to get a 4.3 rating?


I've got to imagine it's because he really sucks as a driver, LOL.



Luigi1892 said:


> There was no safety issues no red lights no turns, just random people that would rate badly on their state of mind and bad days, like stated above,I did like 200 trips in that month, insurance, registration ? I could flip the car and insurance by tomorrow, it made me some good money about 4gs in that month so all I need is the drivers license which of course if I move out of state it would work, since I didn't pay 3k in tickets and they still gave me a Georgia license . Lyft even named me by my email Mike salcido when my name on the dl is completely different and they had me on the account as that name, even with Uber Today this lady e mailed or call them because my door wouldn't open from the inside, when the previous passenger might off slammed it and the hub must of came off, she gave 1 star and reported me to uber. Thanks uberjay I might contact you soon.


WTF you expect us to believe you made $4000 on 200 rides in a month?

How did you rack up $3000 in tickets?

Your door is broken?

I'm seeing a pattern of issues here.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> I've got to imagine it's because he really sucks as a driver, LOL.
> 
> WTF you expect us to believe you made $4000 on 200 rides in a month?
> 
> ...


4.3...I am gonna go out on a limb and say that would be a scientific fact LOL


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Lyfted13 said:


> 4.3...I am gonna go out on a limb and say that would be a scientific fact LOL


oh sigh STOP.

It's a "fact" (assuming he provides verification). There's nothing "scientific" about it.

"Science" is the PROCESS of stating a HYPOTHESIS and then conducting experiments and research to VALIDATE that hypothesis.



> A *fact* is a statement that is true or can be proved with evidence. The usual test for a statement of fact is verifiability - that is, whether it can be demonstrated to correspond to experience. Standard reference works are often used to check facts. Scientific facts are verified by repeatable careful observation or measurement (by experiments or other means).


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> oh sigh STOP.
> 
> It's a "fact" (assuming he provides verification). There's nothing "scientific" about it.
> 
> ...


Yikes! Lighten up dude, it was a joke...


----------



## Luigi1892 (Dec 17, 2017)

850 bonus and 1 referral, punk


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Wow..These threads get hostile quick LOL


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Luigi1892 said:


> I got deactivated from Lyft because of low ratings, they sent me an email saying that the decision was final, I was wondering if I create a new account and upload my information again next year it will work ? I asked them to remove my drivers license and all my personal information from their system and have my account closed , I mean either way they can't keep all your information forever, I wanted know if anybody that got deactivated tried this?, Since it works for people getting free rides with coupons and all they do is create a new email Everytime.


Honestly, you're not thinking clearly because you're feeling rejected. Not driving for Lyft is a great thing. Think long-term. I know you don't want a minimum-wage paying job - driving for Lyft is child's play, but it's also child's pay.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

------

Sounds like the child-lock feature on your backdoor got accidentally turned on so that the door can only be opened from the outside, like a cop car.

I had to pull over once and go open the back door and flip the little switch because my pax's 3-yr old kept opening the back door while I was driving. And of course the car was one that unlocks the door when the inside handle is pulled.

After that trip I had to get out and go open the back door and flip the little switch so my door could once again be opened from the inside. That is probably what you need to do as well.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

I was at the Boston Lyft office months ago and overheard the situation of the driver next to me.

He had been deactivated for low ratings. I guess he came in to ask for a second chance, and I heard the employee tell him she couldn't help him but "we wish you all the best."


----------



## KC_Ride (Mar 3, 2017)

Yea. If u are dark/brown and a male, u dontD get a good rating no matter what you do for the customer. Wish u the best


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

100 new drivers a week wanting to sign up. Why would they give anyone who pisses off so many pax a 2nd chance, regardless of age/skin color/gender/etc? They are dozen more to replace you.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Luigi1892 said:


> I got deactivated from Lyft because of low ratings, they sent me an email saying that the decision was final, I was wondering if I create a new account and upload my information again next year it will work ? I asked them to remove my drivers license and all my personal information from their system and have my account closed , I mean either way they can't keep all your information forever, I wanted know if anybody that got deactivated tried this?, Since it works for people getting free rides with coupons and all they do is create a new email Everytime.


accept deactivation as favor. Drive uber only. It's better and easy. It's busy and more sense. Honestly I don't know market in Atlanta, but in New York all app waste time and gas, except uber. Don't worry and drive safe!!!


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)

Luigi1892 said:


> I did like 200 trips in that month,
> 
> didn't pay 3k in tickets
> 
> ...


Lessee, now . . .
Lyft calculates your rating from the last 100 rides. If you're still at 4.6 after 200, you'll find your rating problem by looking in the mirror.

In my state, failure to pay that amount of fines gets you a suspended license. Bet yours is too.

Gave a FAKE NAME? I'm surprised you got accepted at all.



Luigi1892 said:


> 850 bonus and 1 referral, punk


. . . and a tendency to get hostile at the slightest provocation.

Imma go with the flow, and tell you not to bother with Lyft. A snowball would have a better chance of surviving a lava flow that you getting re-activated.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Luigi1892 said:


> I got deactivated from Lyft because of low ratings, they sent me an email saying that the decision was final, I was wondering if I create a new account and upload my information again next year it will work ? I asked them to remove my drivers license and all my personal information from their system and have my account closed , I mean either way they can't keep all your information forever, I wanted know if anybody that got deactivated tried this?, Since it works for people getting free rides with coupons and all they do is create a new email Everytime.


Unfortunately, you will still have to use the same social security number, so I don't see how that could work.I think your best bet is to try Uber or a delivery service.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

how did you get such low ratings again? something about you or your car or driving caused it. tell us why your ratings are so low?

its not your race. i am white i drive 80% dark skin pax. i could care less about your race. i have had some racial people rated me 1 star for being white in the trash hood. i am still driving sitting @ 4.89 lyft 4.98 uber.


----------



## Raymond Goff (May 15, 2018)

As to your message about attempting to basically trying to "trick" your way back onto the Lyft driver platform, please DON'T do it! You can be prosecuted, and depending on the circumstances and where you live, even jailed for a FELONY. I found this out the HARD way with Uber after getting caught attempting to drive unlawfully as a deactivated driver.

I'm set to go to court for my arraignment on September 19 and face a possible 6 months in the county jail on a 2nd-degree misdemeanor charge simply because I wrongly believed that I could not be criminally charged for attempting to defy an Uber driver ban. As the other person said, Lyft doesn't want you-You're DONE driving for them.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Lyfted13 said:


> How did you manage to get a 4.3 rating?


Doesnt take much. Combo a short time period with infrequent and mediocre rides, and you get down there pretty quick. Ive dipped to 4.5 for a two weeks. He didnt even get a chance to get through the honeymoon, thats brutal.


----------

